# Hoosier R6



## bendober (Jan 5, 2010)

Does anyone know if it is necessary to put your hoosier r6 tires through the "cycling process"? the process seems a bit extreme.....


----------



## Berndonfat (Jan 17, 2011)

Heat cycling depends on how hot you get your tires during a run. If your tires are hot to the touch then spray them down a bit. Usually you can get about 30 or more for autocross depending on how much and how hard you drive the car. for hpde events you can take that number and cut it in half. Depending on your driving circumstances IE track or cones. When you pit the car put your hand on the tire and if its hot to the touch check your tire pressure and spray them down a bit. These tires are not designed for max life they are designed for max grip. If you want something a bit cheaper but will perform almost as well as rcomps. I would suggest a set of star specs. I have them on my SI and i love them.


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)

I say yes; properly heat cycling, and most importantly - subsequently "resting" the R6, will increase the number of heat cycles that they will perform their best.

I have found that they work fairly well for 8-10 cycles, if broken in properly, and can still be used beyond that for practice sessions based on remaining rubber.

That said, they won't be any faster those first few sessions because of it, and may be a smidge slower that very first session than they would if you went out on stickers, scrubbed the grease off on a warm up lap and just laid into them.


----------



## 04 Rabbit Man (May 24, 2004)

I have run them from new to done in an enduro with 8 hour or more on fronts and if I cycle them once I can get even more out of them. That what I know.


----------



## pbm-mako (Sep 5, 2011)

Yes...and Yes....If you are strapped for cash...scuffing is the way to go...a 15minute session on the track will do the trick...The Hoosier R6 is a good track tire...I do not know about autocrossing them...due to the fact that you will not bring them up to a proper tempreture...Always check tire pressures before and after your run...Run nitrogen if possible to keep your your pressure deviation down.

Good Luck...Great Tires!


----------

